# YJ Yulong v2M or Yuxin Little Magic?



## PetrusQuber (Feb 6, 2020)

So, one of my friends has started cubing, and wants a decent speedcube. Which one would you recommend out of the two above? (Looking for £6-7 cubes)


----------



## ProStar (Feb 6, 2020)

I think the MF3RS is also a good option(haven't tried it though)


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 6, 2020)

Interesting. I guess I’ll wait for somebody who has those cubes to give their review.


----------



## ari(a cuber) (Feb 6, 2020)

i have a friend named andy who used the yulong v2 m, and you can barely feel the magnets, if you get the little magic dont get stickered, the stickers are super low quality


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 6, 2020)

Is there anything else you can say about those two cubes?


----------



## ari(a cuber) (Feb 6, 2020)

the yuxin little magic is too fast. if you can get your hands on some angstrom, it could actually be controllable


----------



## ari(a cuber) (Feb 6, 2020)

i dont know much about the yulong v2 m.


----------



## ari(a cuber) (Feb 6, 2020)

maybe try the kylin v2 m


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 6, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I think the MF3RS is also a good option(haven't tried it though)


Also I notice the MF3RS3 is for sale at £6 on BritCubes, same price as the Yulong.


ari(a cuber) said:


> i dont know much about the yulong v2 m.


That review is exactly why I doubted the Yulong to be the best I could find at its price point.


ari(a cuber) said:


> maybe try the kylin v2 m


£8 at KewbzUK, not available at Britcubes :/
I might actually go with the MF3RS3, since it is the same price, maybe better, probably not worse, and is available in stickerless, which my friend prefers.


----------



## ari(a cuber) (Feb 6, 2020)

but you have the power m anyway. so why get a budget cube?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 6, 2020)

It’s for my friend, not me.


----------



## TheLegend12 (Feb 6, 2020)

I have the mf3 and it is good. I put some dnm in it and it got much better. not amazing out of the box though. (if that matters)

Edit: I haven't tried the others.


----------



## CodingCuber (Feb 6, 2020)

The yulong is awesome! It was my main for a very long time until I got the MGC Elite.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 6, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I think the MF3RS is also a good option(haven't tried it though)


My sister has an MF3RS (that I set up for her), and like @TheLegend12 said, the tensions have to be loosened (about a half turn) and you should put a drop or 2 of lube in it (I used Mystic, but I'm not sure what else works). After that, it became very good. I could get almost normal times on it.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 8, 2020)

I hav the mf3rs2, ylm and tried yulong.

In my opinon the yulong is the best out of these. Though it does corner twist.

Yes, id know it says mf3rs not mf3rs2


----------



## GAN 356 X (Feb 8, 2020)

Go for the ktlin. TH eyulong is good but feels not great, the YLM is very nice but unstable cos no magnets, and I haven't tried the MFS


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 8, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> I hav the mf3rs2, ylm and tried yulong.
> 
> In my opinon the yulong is the best out of these. Though it does corner twist.
> 
> Yes, id know it says mf3rs not mf3rs2


I chose the MF3RS3 (£6). I guess performance will be similar anyway.


GAN 356 X said:


> Go for the ktlin. TH eyulong is good but feels not great, the YLM is very nice but unstable cos no magnets, and I haven't tried the MFS


Kylin not available at the store I’m looking at, and the others aren’t as cheap as the MF3RS3


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Feb 8, 2020)

Thunderclap v3 M


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 8, 2020)

£11...


----------



## Parity Nightmare (Feb 11, 2020)

Little Magic:
Speed: Fast
Stability: Stable
Corner Cutting: Average
Note: Horrible sticker quality. Plz get stickerless.

MF3RS2:
Speed: Slow
Stability: Flexible
Corner Cutting: Good
Note: MF3RS3 is the same thing but faster maybe you want that.

YuLong V2 M:
Speed: Average
Stability: Average
Corner Cutting: Average
Note: This is the only cube with magnets. Very cool if you want to try magnets


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 11, 2020)

I think the meilong is just a better version of the MF3RS.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 11, 2020)

Parity Nightmare said:


> Little Magic:
> Speed: Fast
> Stability: Stable
> Corner Cutting: Average
> ...


Yeah I was gonna get the MF3RS3.


WarriorCatCuber said:


> I think the meilong is just a better version of the MF3RS.


But better than MF3RS3?


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 11, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Yeah I was gonna get the MF3RS3.
> 
> But better than MF3RS3?


for the price defiately. i think the meilong is good and with setup can be better.

magnatise it and lube it. magnets are real cheap, and lube might just be a few drops of dnm


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 11, 2020)

have you got it yet? i feel it's pointless to reply to this thread if you already bought it


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 11, 2020)

Nah, not yet.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 11, 2020)

According to me, a meilong M is better than a WRM


----------



## Owen Morrison (Feb 11, 2020)

Yj Yulong V2 M is better than my Gan 356 X IMO. It is also the cube I bought for my 5 year old brother whom I taught to solve it.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 11, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Yj Yulong V2 M is better than my Gan 356 X IMO. It is also the cube I bought for my 5 year old brother whom I taught to solve it.


yes it corner twists very easily tho.

still get a meilong plus magnets, should equal the mf3rs3 in price. But should be better


----------



## brododragon (Feb 12, 2020)

Parity Nightmare said:


> Little Magic:
> Speed: Fast
> Stability: Stable
> Corner Cutting: Average
> ...


Can I add this to the ultimate review thread?


----------



## Parity Nightmare (Feb 12, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Can I add this to the ultimate review thread?


Sure


----------



## Aristotle (Feb 12, 2020)

I'd recommend the Yulong, although I like the QiYi Thunderclap V3 M is better.


----------

